# Online divorce papers?



## badlychrushed (Mar 26, 2012)

So, I've finally come to the point where I absolutely have to move on and stop waiting for her to change her mind. I want to file for divorce, but I can't afford the outrageous fees from an attorney. 

There are no kids involved and nothing is contested. We made the agreement that I would continue to cover her rent and bills through June in exchange for the house and business. Pretty sweat deal for me, really. So, with that in mind I/we just want to do this as cheap as possible. are the online filing services any good? I've seen them as low as $150. If they are worth it, which ones are the beast and cheapest? Or what other ideas can you suggest? I really don't know what's all involved in the divorce filing process. 

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Divorcewriter was recommended to me. Hear they are good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badlychrushed (Mar 26, 2012)

I found my state Gov. website has a free service that you can use to fill out and print out completed forms. Nice to find...I don't want to spend money on something I really don't even want.


----------

